# Autumn Finally Arrived



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

After a stinking hot Summer and very warm Autumn, it finally got cool today for the first time in 2016. Nibbler didn't seem to mind and spent a snoozy day on the lounge.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww.....what a cutie!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

He looks pretty content all right!


----------



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

How adorable. I love his shirt


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

MyChiLokii said:


> How adorable. I love his shirt


Thanks, it's one of the RRC thermals that he received as part of his secret Santa gift from the lovely Ellie-Mae.💕 It's one of my favourite things on him. 😊


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

You Aussies are all backwards 

On the other hand, Nibbler does look very cute and content


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Suki1986 said:


> You Aussies are all backwards
> 
> On the other hand, Nibbler does look very cute and content


Lol, I know right? 😊It's actually annoying to always be in the opposite season when new collections/colours are released in the rest of the world. It feels like we're always 6mths behind. Still, we get lovely weather, beautiful bushland and stunning beaches so it's not all bad. 😜


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, what a sweet picture !!! I showed Ellie Mae and she thinks Nibbler looks so cute and sends puppy kisses to him


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Got to love the sleeping chi. Nibbler looks so cute and content, alright. Love his shirt too.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's such a cute picture! There's nothing cuter than a sleeping chihuahua and he looks adorable in his thermal.


----------

